# Diy stand question for reef tank.



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys. I've recently attained a 48gallon starphire tank. I was wondering how heavy will the tank be when it is filled with salt water? Also, my friends uncle is building me a stand that looks like this so far. 
























Does this look like it can handle the weight? He claims that its the strongest plywood. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Filled would be around 500 pounds
Probably strong enough but would add some extra thickness to the front and back top cross members to help keep the top from sagging. ADA stands are much like this and hold the tanks no problem


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it will hold the tank. If you plan to have a sump in the bottom I'd recommend having him put a kick under the front and back base piece as well to take out the deflection, but if no sump, its built fine and you wont have any problems.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

jkcichlid said:


> Filled would be around 500 pounds
> Probably strong enough but would add some extra thickness to the front and back top cross members to help keep the top from sagging. ADA stands are much like this and hold the tanks no problem


I think those two pieces below the top piece are for support. I did tell him if I could have a beam from the back since I need to place a sump into the stand; having a piece at the front will stop me from putting in the sump. Thank you.



kacairns said:


> Yes it will hold the tank. If you plan to have a sump in the bottom I'd recommend having him put a kick under the front and back base piece as well to take out the deflection, but if no sump, its built fine and you wont have any problems.


What is a kick? sorry im not familiar with these terms :-(.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------

